# Yamaha Grizzly Question



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

I have settled on buying a grizzly just not sure which one. Have a question on the 550's power, I will be doing alot of food plotting, pulling a set of spring tooth harrows and was wondering if the 550 will have enough power or should I go with the 700. Any opinions on this one


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Bigger is always better when doing food plots...... I have a 450 Griz that has never let me down but I don't food plot with it........

You might want to check out www.grizzlycentral.com. Neat forum there that will answer any question you might have........go into the FORUM there........


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

The pull rating on a 550 is probablly with in 100# of a 700. The 450 and the 660 are only 50# different. You should be fine with the 550.

My.02


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

I have the 700 and power is not been an issue, pulls all the equipment I have for food plot work, plus plows a 1/2 mile driveway in the snow belt, hauls my Ice fishing shanty and equipment thru deep snow and slush no probs

I also purchased one for my wife to trail ride, she was interested in the 550 cause it might be a little smaller for her. 
We found that the 550 and 700 are same frame, wheels Etc only difference was the motor and 300 buck price difference.

Highly recommend the 700


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

I was thinking about the Grizz also but I am little concerned about not having a second option for starting if battery goes dead or runs down for some reason while out fishing on the bay??


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

My 450 Griz has pull start.........only tried it once....wasn't bad as I thought.


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

I just bought a used 07 450 griz in camo. This thing has all the power you need. I am very impressed. So far it has not let me down.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Use mine heavly in the winter and cold, have not had any battery problems with mine (3rd year), I do run it on a battery tender in the winter. It does start easily though just a couple of cranks and away you go. The Yamaha idle fast when cold and you do have to let them warm up some before you can shift them.
Don't beleive you could pull start a 700cc engine anyway.

I have been in some deep snow and slush but it really was not a factor, just drop the grizzly in 4 wheel lock and keep going. 
I used my snowmobile some but the Atv is just seems more versitle.


----------



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

I was just wondering about the size difference but if the 550 and the 700 are the same size the it might be better in my case of doing alot of food plotting to go with the larger engine. talking with friends they say the smaller quads are easier to get around in the woods. Does anyone have the EPS on their quad if so how do you like it? is it worth the extra money as an option? thanks for the feed back, sounds like there are no real major issues with the yamaha grizzly's


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

In regards to EPS would not be without it, Wife had a Yamaha 450 without EPS and I have the 700 with, in 4 wheel drive (not locked) she had difficulty steering around trees and tight corner and we would trade in the heavy stuff. In 4 wheel drive locked I had trouble steering the 450. 
EPS helps in Three ways, One help with turning in all modes. Two does away with steering kick back when hitting logs stumps ruts Etc, really helps the arms on long rides. Three when pushing snow/dirt with a blade alows you to steer in 4 wheel lock..

My 700 is now 4 years old and I use it almost every day and ride in the Pigeon River and surrounding areas , no problems at all with the ATV or EPS.

Only thing that I added was 1 1/2 inch spacer on the wheel to give a little wider stance, 

The 700 is wider then the 450 but I had no trouble keeping up with the 450 thru tight trail. 

I think you would also enjoy the addition power if you are doing working food plots as the addition power in low range makes it almost unstoppable


----------



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

I appreciate the feedback it sounds like the 700 grizzly with eps is for me. one other question have you had any problems with the belt? i know some people say shaft drive is the way to go but the grizzly just sounds like it is a solid dependable machine. thanks


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Push snow all winter and live in the snow belt, 1/4 mile driveway, haul my boat around the yard 16ft and 23ft, plus trailer wood from my wood pile to the house all winter.

Drag my plot equipment, disk, harro, 

Lots of trail time up and down hills

Original belt no slippage.


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Not sure if your interested in a used one, but I ran across this on CL.
http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/for/2088916993.html Looks like a heck of a deal!!!
Good luck, we bought a 2011- 550 Camo Grizzly in the fall & we couldnt be happier

Lisa


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

Whats going on with the link to this??
I tried it from work it come up with a yamaha Griz 700 4x4 with plow!!!
Green in color, 1,900 (2006 )
NOW it is showing a Polaris 700 4x4 1700 Camo in color?? (2005)


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I tried it this afternoon and got the polaris.......don't know what to say.......but I just kind of question that price....something doesn't seem quite right......


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

It is a lady that has it just went through the bid D and the 4 wheeler is located in North Carolina and some shipping co. has it for e-bay? She wants all your info. and then e-bay will ship it to you to try for 3 days to see if you like it or not.??
Here is the 1st e-mail back from her.
Hi, first of all I want to thank you for your interest in my 2006
Yamaha Grizzly 700 4x4. I sell it at this price $ 1.900, because i just
finished the divorce. I have it in Lucama, NC because i live here. It
has only 326 miles. The ATV is paid off, clean title, i have the title
in hand.
The divorce finished 6 months ago and the ATV is mine now. After the
divorce I was forced to buy a new house. Following the financial
crisis I can't afford to pay the bank and i have decided to sell the
ATV. My ex-husband bought it and has only been garage kept. As you can
see from the pictures it is in excellent condition and it has many extras.
This ATV was used only for 39 hours and has electric power steering,
4 wheel drive, automatic transmission, fuel-injected feature.
Please do not ask me technical details because i do not know much about it.
This Grizzly runs as good as a new one and has no dings, dents, or scratches.
From the beginning you have to know that for the payment I request
only secure pay. I prefer the payment to be done using e Bay services
(I will receive the payment only after you receive and inspect the ATV
and only if you agree to buy it). We will use a safe payment method
because I am affiliated at e Bay and I have a purchase protection
account. The last price for this ATV is $1,900(no trades). I will pay for
shipping and handling.
If you are interested in buying it please email me your FULL NAME
and ADDRESS so I can initiate the deal through e Bay.
I will wait your answer very soon and don't forget to send me your info.
Deborah Lamm
Here is the 2nd.
Hi,

The ATV is already at the shipping company, I live in Lucama, NC. I have a contract with e Bay so this deal must go through them. I'm very busy with my job and I'm out of town so I can't meet in person with you so this is the reason why I chose to sell my ATV over the Internet. According with e Bay you have 3 days from the time you receive the ATV to inspect it and decide if you want to keep it or not.
Here is how it will work:
1.First of all I will need the following details from you:
- Full Name
- Full Shipping Address
2. After I will receive the details from you, I will forward them to e Bay.
3. After they will process your info, they will send us both more informations about how we can complete this transaction. They will contact you regarding the shipping process and the arrival time.
4. e Bay will contact me and I will ship the ATV to you. After you receive the ATV you will have 3 days to test, verify and do whatever you need to the ATV. If you will buy, then I will receive the payment through e Bay.
5. If you will decide that you will not buy the ATV, I will have the shipping company come pick up my ATV. If you wish to make the transaction, please send me the necessary info so that we can proceed. I look forward to hear from you.
Thank you


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

Be very careful about the too good to be true ATV's on Craigs list. They are a scam, most will say thay are a US serviceman staioned somewheere else and will "ship" you the machine upon receipt of your money on paypal. I called 3 differenet ones one night and got the same story with one guy in Afghanistan, one in Alaska and one in Iraq. As far as the engine size goes I have 2 machines, a 650 and a 700 Arctic and firmly believe that you can never have too much power. I also agree with the EPS as my new 700 has it and its great.


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Crap, sorry about that:lol:I just ran across it & thought of this thread. Good luck with whatever you choose


----------



## Mad Jack (Jun 26, 2001)

I have to admit I was checking into it due to that is just what I was looking for.
I better just go sign on the dotted line to get one.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't forget a winch, you should be able negotiate a good deal with the Dealer as Yamaha has a deal with Warn on winches. Got mine half cost install for free when I bought mine.


----------

